# 35mm Film Processing



## dbuono1865 (Jul 29, 2013)

My mother-in-law located a bunch of old 35mm film that has been used. My wife would like to get these developed and changed to digital images (CD or online). Does anyone know the cheapest place to get this done?

Thanks


----------



## RGF (Jul 29, 2013)

dbuono1865 said:


> My mother-in-law located a bunch of old 35mm film that has been used. My wife would like to get these developed and changed to digital images (CD or online). Does anyone know the cheapest place to get this done?
> 
> Thanks



What type of film? Prints (C41 processing), Slides (E6, if Kodachrome not sure that is done any more), other?

Cheapest way is not to do it, but assuming you want it done, how about buying a scanning (perhaps used). Other than developing, costs will be minimal and you could always sell the scanner when done.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 29, 2013)

Most Costco's dev the negs for a buck and a half. Most photo labs do a 36 exp roll of Pan film for 10-15. Prints are a wider range of options and prices. 
This is why I stay enrolled at school. I love to do my own at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 29, 2013)

If they were exposed years ago and only now being developed, you might get some really interesting stuff given they probably have degraded a good bit now.

Unless you want to start shooting film and scanning it, I'd avoid buying a scanner and scanning them in. It can be tedious, and it takes some time to start learning how to do it right.


----------

